# Skip shift bypass



## torch (Mar 15, 2006)

Wondering if the skip shift eliminator that works for the C5/C6 Corvette also works for the GTO. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

even if it doesn't, you can still get one for the GTO.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

torch said:


> Wondering if the skip shift eliminator that works for the C5/C6 Corvette also works for the GTO. Can anyone tell me?


Yeah, it should.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

*skip shift*

Yes the eliminators will work for both the corvette c5/6 manual transmissions and gto manual transmissions.. I have one of botha gto and a 2004 c5 both manuals both skip shift eliminators workon both cars. Or another _not recomended _version is to use the 2.2k 1/2 watt resistor you can get at the rad shack and place it in the connector of the car so the computer will think the solinoid is actually working. this method works just as well but looks terrible and the dealers might have something to say about it.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe all the skip shift eliminator kits for all cars with it, 98-02 F-body, 04-06 GTO, and 97-06 vette, will work. It's just a resistor, many people i know have simply bought a resistor at radio shack and done it themselves.


----------



## torch (Mar 15, 2006)

alptbird said:


> Yes the eliminators will work for both the corvette c5/6 manual transmissions and gto manual transmissions.. I have one of botha gto and a 2004 c5 both manuals both skip shift eliminators workon both cars. Or another _not recomended _version is to use the 2.2k 1/2 watt resistor you can get at the rad shack and place it in the connector of the car so the computer will think the solinoid is actually working. this method works just as well but looks terrible and the dealers might have something to say about it.


Thanks, I have one sitting here for a Corvette and thought it would work.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Great fix and an *E A S Y* install.


----------



## torch (Mar 15, 2006)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Great fix and an *E A S Y* install.


Yes, just plug and play!


----------

